# Love Horror Movies?



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I sometimes get a magazine that is published in the U.K. called Dark Side.
I noticed that unlike our horror fanzines like Fangoria, that publication leaves in nudity and edits gore, and here it is vic versa.....are the horror movies in England edited more for violence than U.S. movies?


----------



## Gojira (May 8, 2006)

There's rarely any cuts for violence anymore so what you see is mostly the same as what we get to see. There was a big backlash against 'video nasties' or gore flicks in the 80's which saw a lot of them get cut to pieces or outright banned. Sex wasn't ever as much of an issue and if a film gets cut these days it's almost always for reasons of violence rather than sexual content. Print publications like Dark Side are governed by different, and much older, laws here so they have to be pretty careful.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Gojira, if you haven't already looked, Amazon.com is featuring a Boxed DVD set of some 50 Horror films for a really low price. Right down your (darkened) alley.


----------

